# Does this look good for an Mp3 Player?



## whitesaint (Feb 4, 2002)

Does this look good for an Mp3 Player?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 5, 2002)

Eh, I think it's ok -- I'm assuming it's something you're working on -- either a skin for some MP3 player or a completely new app you're programming.

It's a start -- I think the interface needs a little refinement, but it looks like you're onto something good there.  A few suggestions?  Get those options away from the border of the "orb."  Just my $.02, but I think that having the options/buttons not "blend in" or "fit in" with the design of the application shows that the interface needs tweaking.  Look at iTunes and the play/forward/reverse buttons.  Nice.


----------



## julguribye (Feb 5, 2002)

It's cool, but I wouldnt use it.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 5, 2002)

Honestly, I wouldn't use it either because, well, there is iTunes after all, which is for the most part bug free as far as I know.  But it will be good experience for you to get your hands dirty with programming.  I think you would be better off finding a niche for your programming skills via a program that doesn't even exist yet that has some usefullness for someone out there.  I know this can be diffiecult, but people do think of programs that are useful that haven't been thought of before.  I have my own little project that will be released when I'm finished with it, and only when I'm finished with it.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 5, 2002)

make it look nicer and i'd use it...

is it the "Angela Project"?

just wondering... noticed it behind the transparent mp3 player


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 8, 2002)

ElDiabloConCaca - Yeah, this is a completely new 
Mp3 Player I've been working on.  What do you mean "get those options away from the orb?"

julguribye - If it's cool, why wouldn't you use it?

chemistry_geek - I know I know.  I want to make a better mp3 player than iTunes.  It just doesn't cut it for the most part.  I wish it had a better visualization like winamp.

BlingBling 3k12 - Thanks.  Yeah it is the "Angela Project."

I'm naming it after this girl Angela I used to knew.  I carved her name into my arm.  aw Love...

-whitesaint


----------



## jokell82 (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *ElDiabloConCaca - Yeah, this is a completely new
> Mp3 Player I've been working on.  What do you mean "get those options away from the orb?"
> 
> ...



Love, severe psychotic tendencies, whatever.    I like how it looks, but it's gonna have to do a lot to be able to take over iTunes.  I guess if it takes up less than 50% of my CPU time, I'll try it out.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 4, 2002)

Whitesaint,

If you want to make a really good MP3 player that many people around here have been asking for, make a command line MP3 player.  I would really like to be able to listen to MP3s through the command line.  Why?  Less CPU hoggage.  I don't need fancy graphics to listen to music.  Would be nice just to type a few commands to get the MP3 player working.  A play list could be put together by dropping the the file into the terminal then copying the path to a text editor for the play list.  Type a command and see the playlist spew out on to the terminal with a number associated with it.  Type another command and the number, sort of like using "ps ax" to get the processes and typing "kill xxx" to kill the offending program, to get it to play.  Type another command to get MP3 info, etc...   Type another command, get info/settings for the song, adjust bass, treble, preamp, cross-fading etc...  You get the idea.  This would be a boon to all those UNIX head junkies.  Who knows, ths project could really put you on the map in the open source community - THE ONLY COMMAND LINE MP3 PLAYER WHOSE PRIMARY BENEFIT IS LOW CPU USAGE.  This would be a good niche target audience.  Most companies have no interest in making a PLAIN MP3 player.  But the geeks would really appreciate a nice piece of software that is simple and easy to use.

Another idea, create the command line MP3 player to work in its own environment, much like PICO and PINE.  Then you could have multiple terminals open, one for your MP3 player, one for IRC, BitchX, chatting.  Another terminal for OS hacking, still another for compiling.  I can just see it now [Harps playing, scratching chin David Letterman-style]...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jul 4, 2002)

That would kick ass!  Go for that!  Command Line.  

One question about the graphics of your MP3 player. what is that gray stuff in the middle? It looks like gray paint dripping down.


----------



## benpoole (Jul 4, 2002)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but that looks A LOT like one of the skins of Windoze Media Player... just because you can "do" round windows, doesn't mean they add anything to the user experience. In fact, I associate "round" media windows with impenetrable error messages concerning codecs that can't be found  And there are gonna be more... anyone checked out VB for .NET? (It's pants)


----------



## aluminum (Jul 4, 2002)

I agree that if you're just learning how to program, that it might as well be an MP3 player, but if you're actually trying to compete with what's out there, you don't have much of a chance.

iTunes is free...which makes it hard to compete with it, and products like Audion are VERY robust, so you'd have to really come up with some innovative features for it to be a compelling switch for most.


----------



## voice- (Jul 4, 2002)

Woohoo, Angela is not dead yet, I was beginning to think you had put the project to sleep, please let me download...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

A command-line mp3 players rocks! I think you should program one. If that one is in Cocoa, then it will be easy.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jul 4, 2002)

try making an mp3 player that works under OS 7.5 and on a 68030, or a hack that'll run OS X on my duo


----------



## ablack6596 (Jul 4, 2002)

The colors look a little wierd and it looks like shuffle doesn;t reall fit in the window but unless you let us beta test it we can't really tell what its like to use it.  Also there should be a way to organize your music like in iTunes if you don't have that.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

No offense, but making an mp3 player is fairly useless unless you can really "think dieefernt" and make something totally new. If you want a better visualizer for itunes, download G-Force, it integrates seamlessly with itunes
http://www.55ware.com


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Whitesaint,
> 
> If you want to make a really good MP3 player that many people around here have been asking for, make a command line MP3 player.  I would really like to be able to listen to MP3s through the command line.  Why?  Less CPU hoggage.  I don't need fancy graphics to listen to music.  Would be nice just to type a few commands to get the MP3 player working.  A play list could be put together by dropping the the file into the terminal then copying the path to a text editor for the play list.  Type a command and see the playlist spew out on to the terminal with a number associated with it.  Type another command and the number, sort of like using "ps ax" to get the processes and typing "kill xxx" to kill the offending program, to get it to play.  Type another command to get MP3 info, etc...   Type another command, get info/settings for the song, adjust bass, treble, preamp, cross-fading etc...  You get the idea.  This would be a boon to all those UNIX head junkies.  Who knows, ths project could really put you on the map in the open source community - THE ONLY COMMAND LINE MP3 PLAYER WHOSE PRIMARY BENEFIT IS LOW CPU USAGE.  This would be a good niche target audience.  Most companies have no interest in making a PLAIN MP3 player.  But the geeks would really appreciate a nice piece of software that is simple and easy to use.
> ...



Yeah, that would for sure become popular. I'd use it. Charge $6.66 for it, and the money would roll in


----------



## -JP- (Jul 5, 2002)

If Microsoft had made a MP3 player with ideas stolen from Mac OS X, the result would be something like that.


----------



## azosx (Jul 6, 2002)

mpg123 is a command line mp3 player that has been ported to OS X.

http://macosx.forked.net/showcat.php?cat=Multimedia&sortmethod=reverse 

Check it out.  I've been using it in Linux for years and love it.

You die hard Mac people need to explore new horizons.  There is so much out there now for you, especially since Apple went Unix.

Live a little.  There's more to life than iApps.


----------



## goynang (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry to be negative, but you asked for opinions!

I like my Mac because everything about it is more elegant than a PC. However, your MP3 player looks like just another PC MP3 player. I want to listen to my MP3's - not look at the thing that plays them.

In my view MP3 players should be heard and not seen.

Small, simple, clean!

(oh yeah - like iTunes)


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

whitesaint, how is the command-line mp3 player going?

Just Checking.


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

If you want to make your application a load better just send me an e-mail and I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 6, 2002)

What a weird co-incidence.

I'm reading this thread, and a user named whitesaint 200 kbps comes on the same Carracho server as me.  Never the less, he doesn't reply to chat messages.  Oh well


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 6, 2002)

I posted this thread at least 8 months ago!!  I stopped working on that Mp3 player a long time ago...

devonferns - yeah that was my brother

xoot - howd you know i downloaded the command line mp3 player?!  I couldnt get it to work...

Trip - Sorry the project failed....Looks like the same is gonna happen for my virtual desktops application...

Geez programming is tough!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *
> 
> devonferns - yeah that was my brother
> ...



Ah, ok


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *I posted this thread at least 8 months ago!!  I stopped working on that Mp3 player a long time ago...
> 
> devonferns - yeah that was my brother
> ...



NEVER, EVER, give up...You will succeed.  Just keep pluging at it.


----------



## edX (Jul 6, 2002)

whitesaint - i agree with the geek mon. keep plugging if it's something you enjoy. you'll get a success eventually. take these things as lessons learned. apply them and move on. and don't let the idiots at VT and elsewhere geet to you. seems like people around here are willing to give you advice. some of it's even worth listening to.

my guess, just from the scuttle butt i read, is that your latest project might be a good one but it isn't ready for prime time. certainly not for charging money for. switch the status to beta and continue on. igonore the naysayers and hang on to every bit of praise you get, no matter how small.

(and remember you can always just share with members of this community untill there is a majority saying thumbs up. we tend to weed out the people who call names but contribute nothing of their own )


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *xoot - howd you know i downloaded the command line mp3 player?!  I couldnt get it to work...*



I am monitoring you...

No, you just didn't understand my question. I was asking how programming the player is going.


----------



## toast (Jul 8, 2002)

Can someone help me and tell me what's so great about a command line MP3 player ? I think OSX was trying to get as far as possible from black screens with white monospaced font all over the place.

 I mean, what's useful in a command line MP3 player in this century ?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 8, 2002)

I think its basically the fact that it would require very little system resources/processor power/ram/HD/etc.

I think I'll stick with iTunes though...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Can someone help me and tell me what's so great about a command line MP3 player ? I think OSX was trying to get as far as possible from black screens with white monospaced font all over the place.
> 
> I mean, what's useful in a command line MP3 player in this century ? *



A command line MP3 player would take up very little system resurces.  As it is right now, iTunes takes up 14-20% of my CPU time to play music.  When I had Linux PPC 2000 installed and ran XMMS (a WinAMP clone), XMMS only required 3-5% of my CPU time.  That is a HUGE difference in CPU resources.  I don't need to watch animated graphics in synch with the music, I just need to listen to the music with as little of teh system resources taken away a possible.


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 9, 2002)

For what it's worth, Finder only takes between 2% and 6% on my system while playing MP3s using column view preview. Now if only I could get it to automatically play the next song in the list


----------



## DMCrimson (Jan 5, 2003)

mpg123 has been ported by some other guys than Apex/macosx.forked.net, apex just offers a precompiled package. it's easy to compile oneself


----------



## toast (Jan 5, 2003)

Are you a thread digger or something like this ?


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 5, 2003)

well Virtual Desktops isnt gonna fail im gonna post a major update to it on versiontracker this tuesday.  Also making it free   Hopefully this update will be good enough to kick Codetek's POS Virtual Desktops back to Timbuktu where they came from.


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 5, 2003)

Mp3 Player failed a long time ago though...


----------

